# Kayak paddle found in North Fork of South Platte



## wtiedt (Mar 14, 2006)

Found a kayak paddle in the North Fork of the South Platte Monday, Aug 5. Call 719-687-8699 to identify & arrange pickup in Woodland Park.

Bill


----------

